# Is your Sunday Ticket App Working?



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I uninstalled and reinstalled my Sunday Ticket app a few times. All it does is show the ST logos and then seems frozen. Worse, it doesn't remember my username or password. In the App Store, all the comments/reviews pretty much report these same issues.

Someone else here reports that theirs remembers their login and also present a message to come back on Sept 8. I recall that's how it's worked in pre-seasons past. Channel 115 states I'm authorized and my bills confirm I have ST Max. Any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess it has changed since. I was able to see the message to come back on Sep 8th, not anymore. Perhaps DirecTV is readying the servers for the big day!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Perhaps. I'll be patient. It's just getting hard to be patient about football!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

itzme said:


> I uninstalled and reinstalled my Sunday Ticket app a few times. All it does is show the ST logos and then seems frozen. Worse, it doesn't remember my username or password. In the App Store, all the comments/reviews pretty much report these same issues.
> 
> Someone else here reports that theirs remembers their login and also present a message to come back on Sept 8. I recall that's how it's worked in pre-seasons past. Channel 115 states I'm authorized and my bills confirm I have ST Max. Any ideas?


What are you using to test it? Is it a jailbroken device?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm having the same issue with the ipad app. My android phone app is fine.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm using a regular iPad, not jailbrocken.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I tried it on my iPad the other day after the update and it seemed to be working fine.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

installed an update the other day and looks like it loads fine


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

itzme said:


> I uninstalled and reinstalled my Sunday Ticket app a few times. All it does is show the ST logos and then seems frozen. Worse, it doesn't remember my username or password. In the App Store, all the comments/reviews pretty much report these same issues.
> 
> Someone else here reports that theirs remembers their login and also present a message to come back on Sept 8. I recall that's how it's worked in pre-seasons past. Channel 115 states I'm authorized and my bills confirm I have ST Max. Any ideas?


Yes. Frozen here today as well.

This past weekend it was working and I had watched video from NFL Network (or RZC).
and it remembered my login info.

Today, it's back to Username and Password and ST Logo only.


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

Back when I had D* in 08-10 I had to download a link from Directv's site so NFL ST TO GO would work on my PC.

But now I'm back with D* after a 3yr hiatus and I cant find the link from the site to watch ST MAX (formerly TO GO) on my PC.

Have things changed,how or where do I find the link to watch on my PC?

I want to watch my Buffalo Bills on my tv via ST and have The redzone running on my PC.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> I want to watch my Buffalo Bills on my tv via ST and have The redzone running on my PC.


Look at this page:
http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3891/?mydtv=true&

Then install the Player.

You then watch from inside a Web Browser.


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

tbolt said:


> Look at this page:
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3891/?mydtv=true&
> 
> Then install the Player.
> ...


----------



## Rosco (May 27, 2007)

Got this e-mail today, so hopefully all the bugs will get worked out Thursday.







Dear NFL Fan, 

As a valued NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX subscriber, we are asking for your assistance to help certify our mobile & online systems on Thursday August 29th so we are prepared for week one of the NFL Season. 

Here's how:
Go to the app store and download NFL SUNDAY TICKET
Login to the NFL SUNDAY TICKET app on Thursday August 29th between 7 - 11 PM EST using your directv.com credentials
Enjoy up to 8 NFL pre-season games
Thanks for your help, no feedback is necessary from you to DIRECTV. 

Enjoy the upcoming NFL Season!

Sincerely, 

DIRECTV	




Due to the nature of preseason games and local broadcasts not all features of the app will be available.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

OK. Stupid question. I've got the iPad/iPhone app installed. I see the Android app isn't supposed to be available until tomorrow (according to DirecTV, but I haven't check Google Play yet).

But how do I watch on my laptop (either PC or Mac)?



> Every game, every Sunday, on any device. ONLY on DIRECTV.
> 
> The ONLY way you can see every minute of every game, every Sunday, *on your computer*, tablet, or phone, is with DIRECTV and NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX. Wherever you happen to be at game time, your favorite teams are right there with you.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

trh said:


> OK. Stupid question. I've got the iPad/iPhone app installed. I see the Android app isn't supposed to be available until tomorrow (according to DirecTV, but I haven't check Google Play yet).
> 
> But how do I watch on my laptop (either PC or Mac)?


See Post # 11 above.


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

tbolt said:


> See Post # 11 above.


I have the player downloaded but where is the actual link for the PC version?

All they mention is the ipad/iphone apps.

http://www.directv.com/technology/mobile_apps/nfl_sunday_ticket


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I tried earlier on my iPad. Email and password required. Got a short little 'commercial' about Sunday ticket. Very nice quality. I was showing my son, and had to re-enter my email and password. I hope than once the season starts, I'm not going to have to do that each and every time. My password is 20 characters generated by LastPass.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> I have the player downloaded but where is the actual link for the PC version?
> 
> All they mention is the ipad/iphone apps.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/technology/mobile_apps/nfl_sunday_ticket


There is no "App" for Sunday Ticket on a computer or Laptop.

You need to install the Directv Player onto your computer from here:
http://support.direc...891/?mydtv=true&

Once you have installed the Player -and- signed up your account for Sunday Ticket through Directv

You go here, and Login to view Sunday Ticket on your Computer:
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/nflLogin.jsp


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

tbolt said:


> There is no "App" for Sunday Ticket on a computer or Laptop.
> 
> You need to install the Directv Player onto your computer from here:
> http://support.direc...891/?mydtv=true&
> ...


Thanks for the link....

I looked all over the Directv site and I did not see that link anywhere,I only found the apps links.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I just tried the ipad app again and stumbled onto what I think was a test. I saw an app explanation screen with great video quality, but then the app somehow tuned to a Robert Danero and Katherine Heigle rimantic comedy... Lol. Regardless, I'm sure it'll be great on week 1.


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

I am able to login on my iPhone, but no luck on my iPad. I get an "Error processing request" error on the iPad. (I did logoff my phone before trying the iPad.)


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I think the new update went bad on the Ipad but not on the Iphone,Android, Is there a new update for the Iphone/Android? It works fine on the Note 2 but it's not updated, Same on my Ipad.


----------



## Rkomisar (Aug 31, 2013)

The app works fine on my Android phone and tablet but it does not work on jailbroken IPad 2 with the Xcon tweak installed.
Directv Everywhere and GenieGo with OOH work fine as well.
I am subscribed to Sunday Ticket Max so the only screen image I get is the Sunday Ticket Splashscreen.
Anyone have any comments?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

I assume that the OS version stated on the DirecTV website would be the minimal version needed for the app to work, correct. For example, I assume if I got a Google Nexus 10 with 4.2 it would work since the webiste states Nexus (4.0.4 and 4.1.1) right?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Forsberg21 said:


> I assume that the OS version stated on the DirecTV website would be the minimal version needed for the app to work, correct. For example, I assume if I got a Google Nexus 10 with 4.2 it would work since the webiste states Nexus (4.0.4 and 4.1.1) right?


That's right.

The minimum required version number is listed. So, you are good to go.

Enjoy!


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

tbolt said:


> That's right.
> 
> The minimum required version number is listed. So, you are good to go.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks again....I just may go out and buy me a Nexus 10 just because I now have free Sunday Ticket Max this year and I can watch some games out on the patio thru my wifi......


----------

